# Fat Free Cart Question - how to charge extra for XXL sizes?



## FJV11 (Oct 15, 2007)

I started using Fat Free Cart and need a little help. How do I incorperate into the code of an item an extra charge for larger sizes, like +$2.00 for XXL?


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Fat Free Cart Question*

*Hi. The pro version of this software offers that facility. The pro version however, seems to come with hosting and attracts a monthly fee.*

*Quickly looking at the code of the free version in Dreamweaver, the item value 'appears' to be a simple html form field. Although someone may possibly suggest a much simpler solution, without using an active language such as php, I am not sure how you would change that value.*

*Unfortunately there is no support offered for the free version.*


----------



## FJV11 (Oct 15, 2007)

Nooo! Oh well, that's okay. Looks like all the prices are going up a little. Thanks for your help.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi Frank. Have a look at mercantec.com. They do a similar cart that offers options with an extra price element. A few other people offer free carts too. Googling will bring them up.*

*I don't charge extra for the larger sizes myself and didn't find any sites that did. If your customer recommends a friend or family member, then it's a small price to pay for getting the extra business. Being treated equally, will increase the chances of your customer returning in the future.*

*Have fun.  *


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

try to read this thread

When a buyer wants an XL teeshirt, how to automatically add $2 to order? - Basic Website Payments - PayPal Developer Community


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Have just tried out that code in Dreamweaver and it does actually work.*

*No need for the ejunkie cart now.  *


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

for free carts, you can't beat zen-cart.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Only problems I've found with Zen-Cart and Cubecart, is customers having to go through all the registration crud before they can checkout & pay. Sure there are workarounds for that, but they are difficult to locate on their forums.  *


----------

